# Yorkie Puppy's Heartworm Meds



## akkirchner (Apr 3, 2009)

My 14 week old Yorkie, Bella, has thrown up multiple times late this afternoon and this evening. I gave her her first month's dose of heartworm medicine this morning, which she had no trouble gobbling down after it was mixed in with some wet puppy food. When I came home from class about an hour and a half later I saw that she had thrown up. I called the vet as soon as I saw it, but they were very rude and would only tell me to "try a different kind." That sure was helpful. This is my first puppy, and now that she's thrown up about 4 or 5 times since then I'm getting more concerned. The brand of heartworm medicine is Tri-Heart Plus, and I was told that she could have it at this age. The vet assistant didn't ask how old she was, her breed, what brand the medicine was, or anything else I thought might be relevant and was prepared to answer. If the solution really is that we just need to try a different brand of medicine that's fine, but I'm just a worried new mommy and would like some additional information.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Ask a different vet. You should be concerned with a dog that size losing fluids.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Did your vet prescribe that brand or was this something you bought on your own? Heart worm preventive meds are usually prescribed.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My mom's dog uses Tri-Heart Plus (the only brand her vet prescribes). It seems a bit...strong for a small-breed puppy. Because it kills all intestinal worms, including tapeworm, besides preventing heartworms. At any rate, if she's had a reaction to that brand you should try a different one. No one brand is right for all dogs. If she doesn't feel better soon, definitely get her to a vet! The little ones can go downhill so quickly.


----------



## akkirchner (Apr 3, 2009)

thank you so much for all the replies! 
yes, the medicine was prescribed. we got it from the vet on the visit to get her second round of puppy shots.
she seems fine this morning. ate her breakfast and everything. 
I definitely will be contacting a different vet for future questions and getting her a different brand of meds. 
Willowy- since you mentioned that this brand can be strong, would she benefit from a half dose or should I just forget it? I don't really want to risk it again though. I was so worried.
Anyway, thanks again everyone. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

First, I would go to the vet and complain about the service you did NOT receive when you called. This was very unprofessional on the part of the person who took your call. 

Second, ask them for all your puppy's records siteing this incident as the reason you are leaving.

Third, run out of there as quickly as you can and find another vet. Check with family, friends, co-workers for someone they have used and would recommend.

You and your baby deserve better treatment. Good luck.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

akkirchner said:


> Willowy- since you mentioned that this brand can be strong, would she benefit from a half dose or should I just forget it? I don't really want to risk it again though. I was so worried.


No, don't give a half-dose....this may leave her vulnerable to heartworms. A different brand might work for her. Heartgard, Sentinal, Interceptor, etc. Just explain to your new vet about her reaction (bring the Tri-Heart Plus packaging if you still have it) and ask for recommendations.


----------

